# Commisso - Milan: ore decisive. Deadline tra 10 giorni.



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'inviato in Usa. New York centro cruciale delle trattative. ci vorranno dei giorni affinchè tutto venga messo a posto. La deadline i 10 giorni lavorativi per restituire ad Elliott i 32 milioni di euro. Se ciò non avverrà, il Milan passerà al fondo. Sono ore importanti. Commisso uomo favorito per portare a termine la trattativa con Yonghong Li.

*Ancora Sky: In questa storia ne abbiamo viste e sentite di tutti i colori. Ad oggi Commisso in pole anche se è meglio non sbilanciarsi. 
Commisso ha un contenzioso aperto con la federazione americana che accusa di favorire le altre leghe rispetto a quella in cui militano i suoi Cosmos.

Al momento è lui in pole position ma resta in piedi anche la pista Ricketts per il Milan. 

Commisso, Ricketts o Elliott (se non verrà rimborsato). Il ogni caso, il Milan è destinato a diventare americano*

--------

Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, riporta che il Mr X in pole per l'acquisto del Milan è l'italo calabrese Rocco Commisso, proprietario di Mediacom (tv via cavo) e dei Cosmos con un patrimonio da 4,5 miliardi di dollari. Le altre opzioni, a partire dalla famiglia Ricketts, restano sul tavolo di Li. 

Commisso potrebbe decidere di attendere il passaggio del Milan a Elliott, nel caso in cui Li non riuscisse a restituire i 32 milioni di euro. 

Ad oggi, lo scenario più probabile è la cessione della maggioranza del Milan, con Li che resta con quote di minoranza. 

L'affare con Comisso sembra ben avviato. Filtra ottimismo per la chiusura positiva della trattativa.

Il piano dei Ricketts QUI ---) Ricketts: 10-15 anni per riportare il Milan al top.


Tuttosport in edicola: Commisso in vantaggio perchè sarebbe disposto ad entrare inizialmente in minoranza ed a lasciare Li al comando per qualche tempo. I Ricketts, invece, vogliono subito il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan. 

L'operazione, con Comisso o Ricketts, può essere conclusa la prossima settimana.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

Meglio Elliott. Alla larga Commisso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Meglio Elliott. Alla larga Commisso.



Proprio per questo credo che alla fine ci prenderà Commisso. Mi chiedo che interessi abbia a prenderci...


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Manco a me sto Commisso convince pienamente. 

Boh, vediamo che succede.


----------



## fra29 (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Meglio Elliott. Alla larga Commisso.



Aron.. visto che mi fido delle tue sensazioni posso chiederti perché ti ispira così poco quest'uomo, al netto della sua amicizia con silva che può volere dire tutto o nulla?
Se anche andasse in maggioranza penseresti la stessa cosa?

Sinceramente io tifo Elliot e in seconda battuta Ricketts ma volevo sapere il perché fossi così contrario a RC...


----------



## malos (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'inviato in Usa. New York centro cruciale delle trattative. ci vorranno dei giorni affinchè tutto venga messo a posto. La deadline i 10 giorni lavorativi per restituire ad Elliott i 32 milioni di euro. Se ciò non avverrà, il Milan passerà al fondo. Sono ore importanti. Commisso uomo favorito per portare a termine la trattativa con Yonghong Li.
> 
> --------
> 
> ...



Visto che sto Comisso non piace ovviamente ci prenderà lui.


----------



## King of the North (24 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Visto che sto Comisso non piace ovviamente ci prenderà lui.



Ma esattamente non piace per quale motivo? Perché è calabrese? Perché onestamente non mi spiego questa negatività verso un plurimiliardario.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'inviato in Usa. New York centro cruciale delle trattative. ci vorranno dei giorni affinchè tutto venga messo a posto. La deadline i 10 giorni lavorativi per restituire ad Elliott i 32 milioni di euro. Se ciò non avverrà, il Milan passerà al fondo. Sono ore importanti. Commisso uomo favorito per portare a termine la trattativa con Yonghong Li.
> 
> --------
> 
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> Manco a me sto Commisso convince pienamente.
> 
> Boh, vediamo che succede.



.


----------



## malos (24 Giugno 2018)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Ma esattamente non piace per quale motivo? Perché è calabrese? Perché onestamente non mi spiego questa negatività verso un plurimiliardario.



La mia è una sensazione, non mi piace a pelle come non mi piaceva Li per altri motivi. I Ricketts mi danno più fiducia, in ogni caso ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole.


----------



## Naruto98 (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'inviato in Usa. New York centro cruciale delle trattative. ci vorranno dei giorni affinchè tutto venga messo a posto. La deadline i 10 giorni lavorativi per restituire ad Elliott i 32 milioni di euro. Se ciò non avverrà, il Milan passerà al fondo. Sono ore importanti. Commisso uomo favorito per portare a termine la trattativa con Yonghong Li.
> 
> --------
> 
> ...



Che vi ha fatto commisso? Patrimonio da più di 4 miliardi e girano articoli che voleva investire circa 500mln nella lega statunitense dove militano i Cosmos, ergo la grana ci sta. I Ricketts sono un'incognita tanto quanto Commisso.

Curiosità: ho notato che i Cosmos (sponsorizzati Fly Emirates prima del suo arrivo) riportano come main sponsor sulle maglie Mediacom, magari potremmo aprofittarne pure noi..


----------



## Moffus98 (24 Giugno 2018)

Tra l'altro è davvero un grande appassionato di calcio, e leggendo la sua intervista su un giornale americano, qualche anno fa voleva entrare nella Juve come socio di minoranza, quindi credo che i soldi li abbia per portare una squadra come il Milan ad essere di nuovo competitiva, altrimenti non avrebbe senso prendere il Milan e farlo vivacchiare. Detto sinceramente, più passa il tempo, e più sono convinto di Commisso.


----------



## King of the North (24 Giugno 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Che vi ha fatto commisso? Patrimonio da più di 4 miliardi e girano articoli che voleva investire circa 500mln nella lega statunitense dove militano i Cosmos, ergo la grana ci sta. I Ricketts sono un'incognita tanto quanto Commisso.



Ècolpa del suo cognome, è evidente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro è davvero un grande appassionato di calcio, e leggendo la sua intervista su un giornale americano, qualche anno fa voleva entrare nella Juve come socio di minoranza, quindi credo che i soldi li abbia per portare una squadra come il Milan ad essere di nuovo competitiva, altrimenti non avrebbe senso prendere il Milan e farlo vivacchiare. Detto sinceramente, più passa il tempo, e più sono convinto di Commisso.



Il fatto che sia un gobbo dichiarato dovrebbe essere un fatto buono??


----------



## King of the North (24 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro è davvero un grande appassionato di calcio, e leggendo la sua intervista su un giornale americano, qualche anno fa voleva entrare nella Juve come socio di minoranza, quindi credo che i soldi li abbia per portare una squadra come il Milan ad essere di nuovo competitiva, altrimenti non avrebbe senso prendere il Milan e farlo vivacchiare. Detto sinceramente, più passa il tempo, e più sono convinto di Commisso.



Più che altro stando ai patrimoni ufficiali, è molto più ricco Commisso. Però boh, magari i Ricketts avendo la faccia simpatica passano sopra al fatto che il loro progetto di riportare in alto il Milan è a medio lungo termine, ergo investiranno sul mercato un decimo di quanto messo a disposizione da Li.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Aron.. visto che mi fido delle tue sensazioni posso chiederti perché ti ispira così poco quest'uomo, al netto della sua amicizia con silva che può volere dire tutto o nulla?
> Se anche andasse in maggioranza penseresti la stessa cosa?
> 
> Sinceramente io tifo Elliot e in seconda battuta Ricketts ma volevo sapere il perché fossi così contrario a RC...



Reputo la pista Commisso come la continuazione diretta del teatrino e delle modalità già viste con Yonghong Li (c'è tutto: il fondo, l'intermediazione di Riccardo Silva, l'ingresso in minoranza, la dirigenza ancora ai propri posti...).
Per me sarebbe stato tollerabile se fosse servito per salvare il Milan dall'UEFA, ma a questo punto è inutile (sia per tempistica sia perché all'UEFA non hanno l'anello al naso).

Elliott è la naturale e plausibile evoluzione. I Ricketts i veri compratori. Commisso l'ennesima illusione ai danni dei tifosi e del Milan.

Nel caso di Elliott o Commisso, mi aspetto un altro passaggio di proprietà entro due anni, il tempo di risistemare un po' i conti del Milan.


----------



## AllanX (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'inviato in Usa. New York centro cruciale delle trattative. ci vorranno dei giorni affinchè tutto venga messo a posto. La deadline i 10 giorni lavorativi per restituire ad Elliott i 32 milioni di euro. Se ciò non avverrà, il Milan passerà al fondo. Sono ore importanti. Commisso uomo favorito per portare a termine la trattativa con Yonghong Li.
> 
> --------
> 
> ...



Questo Commisso non mi convince pienamente per 2 motivi: il primo é che é vecchio, il secondo, vista la sua età e la presenza di un fondo alle sue spalle, é che mi sa tanto di speculatore.
I Ricketts invece sembrano essere tutto l'opposto: ci sarebbero un imprenditore giovane che cura gli interessi di tutta la famiglia e la volontà di legare il proprio nome al Milan e alla città seguendo un progetto a lungo termine, segnali inequivocabili di fermezza e stabilità


----------



## King of the North (24 Giugno 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il fatto che sia un gobbo dichiarato dovrebbe essere un fatto buono??



Anche Weah lo era e non mi sembra che non si sia fatto amare dai rossoneri.


----------



## Victorss (24 Giugno 2018)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Ma esattamente non piace per quale motivo? Perché è calabrese? Perché onestamente non mi spiego questa negatività verso un plurimiliardario.



Bho veramente. Non si capisce.


----------



## Moffus98 (24 Giugno 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il fatto che sia un gobbo dichiarato dovrebbe essere un fatto buono??



Non ho detto questo, leggi bene. Ho detto che quest'uomo qui avrebbe già avuto le potenzialità economiche per aiutare gli Agnelli nel rendere competitiva la Juve, quindi può farlo benissimo anche con il Milan. Poi non è dal patrimonio personale che si vede se è buono per noi o se non è buono, ma si vede dalla voglia che ha nell'investire in una squadra come il Milan, quanta passione abbia nel calcio. E ti assicuro che da questo punto di vista Commisso ha tutte le carte in regola per portarci dove eravamo, ed ha già esperienza nel mondo del calcio, ne sa tantissimo di calcio. Invece ho paura che i Ricketts vogliano applicare il loro modello di business usato nel baseball anche nel calcio, il che non avrebbe mai successo. Poi è anche ricco, quindi secondo me cadiamo in piedi alla grande. Basta però che venga cambiato tutto il management, anche se ci credo poco.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Giugno 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il fatto che sia un gobbo dichiarato dovrebbe essere un fatto buono??



berlusconi era interista, galliani gobbo dichiarato eppure qualche soddisfazione ce la siamo tolta


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il fatto che sia un gobbo dichiarato dovrebbe essere un fatto buono??



Non dovrebbe interessarti. Se ci acquistasse diverrebbe il primo nostro tifoso...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Giugno 2018)

A me pare chiaro perché piacciono più i Ricketts a pelle rispetto a sto Commisso. 

I primi hanno alle spalle un progetto di rilancio sportivo di una squadra fatto con successo. Vittorie conseguite e valore della squadra arrivato a 3 MILIARDI di dollari. 

Gente giovane e che avrebbe interesse ad operare in modo moderno.

Da una parte invece abbiamo un 70enne che questo non ce l'ha alle spalle e non si capisce perché dovrebbe prendere il Milan, per quale scopo...


I patrimoni non valgono un fico secco poi se non si ha intenzione di lavorare in un certo modo, la dimostrazione è che Berlusconi è più ricco sia dei Ricketts che di Commisso mi pare.

Poi nei fatti la realtà ci smentirà e Commisso ci riporterà a livelli stellari, ma di primo impatto mi pare normale essere scettici...


----------



## Igniorante (24 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Visto che sto Comisso non piace ovviamente ci prenderà lui.



Sicuro come la morte...


----------



## Victorss (24 Giugno 2018)

[MENTION=1858]Victorss[/MENTION] se continui a non rispettare le idee altrui ed a provocare verrai bannato per 3 mesi. Adesso hai stancato.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me pare chiaro perché piacciono più i Ricketts a pelle rispetto a sto Commisso.
> 
> I primi hanno alle spalle un progetto di rilancio sportivo di una squadra fatto con successo. Vittorie conseguite e valore della squadra arrivato a 3 MILIARDI di dollari.
> 
> ...



Il fatto è che tanti (Parlo in generale, non solo su MW) si fanno andare bene tutto e si esaltano immediatamente senza farsi domande. E si trasformano subito in squadristi di Tizio, Caio e Sempronio del momento.

Le vicende Bee e Li (c'è gente che, incredibilmente, ancora crede allo stato cinese ed al ruggito di Huarong) dovrebbero far riflettere e andarci coi piedi di piombo, invece nulla.


----------



## Victorss (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che tanti (Parlo in generale, non solo su MW) si fanno andare bene tutto e si esaltano immediatamente senza farsi domande. E si trasformano subito in squadristi di Tizio, Caio e Sempronio del momento.
> 
> Le vicende Bee e Li (c'è gente che, incredibilmente, ancora crede allo stato cinese ed al ruggito di Huarong) dovrebbero far riflettere e andarci coi piedi di piombo, invece nulla.



Non è così, io tra i due preferisco Rickets ma questa campagna denigratoria sulla base di illazioni inventate verso questo commisso che non conosce nessuno e che comunque non ci ha ancora acquistato, mi sembra un incredibile esagerazione..tutto qui.


----------



## malos (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che tanti (Parlo in generale, non solo su MW) si fanno andare bene tutto e si esaltano immediatamente senza farsi domande. E si trasformano subito in squadristi di Tizio, Caio e Sempronio del momento.
> 
> Le vicende Bee e Li (c'è gente che, incredibilmente, ancora crede allo stato cinese ed al ruggito di Huarong) dovrebbero far riflettere e andarci coi piedi di piombo, invece nulla.



Oh là sottoscrivo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Non è così, io tra i due preferisco Rickets ma questa campagna denigratoria sulla base di illazioni inventate verso questo commisso che non conosce nessuno e che comunque non ci ha ancora acquistato, mi sembra un incredibile esagerazione..tutto qui.



Già...sto commisso sembra il male assoluto


----------



## Naruto98 (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che tanti (Parlo in generale, non solo su MW) si fanno andare bene tutto e si esaltano immediatamente senza farsi domande. E si trasformano subito in squadristi di Tizio, Caio e Sempronio del momento.
> 
> Le vicende Bee e Li (c'è gente che, incredibilmente, ancora crede allo stato cinese ed al ruggito di Huarong) dovrebbero far riflettere e andarci coi piedi di piombo, invece nulla.


Senza offesa ma tra Bee e Li su cui nemmeno vi erano notizie dei rispettivi patrimoni e un signore con un'attivitá che fattura all'incirca 1,5 miliardi e un patrimonio superiore ai 4 miliardi una piccola differenza io la noto.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Senza offesa ma tra Bee e Li su cui nemmeno vi erano notizie dei rispettivi patrimoni e un signore con un'attivitá che fattura all'incirca 1,5 miliardi e un patrimonio superiore ai 4 miliardi una piccola differenza io la noto.



Ma figurati. Di Li si diceva che avesse dietro lo stato cinese, Moutai, Robin Li etc etc e che non avessimo limiti di spesa. Altro che 4 miliardi.

Comunque, vediamo.

Io spero e mi auguro che il Milan finisca, finalmente, ad una persona seria che ci riporti in alto. Non faccio lo squadrista di nessuno.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (24 Giugno 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il fatto che sia un gobbo dichiarato dovrebbe essere un fatto buono??



berlusconi voleva comprare l'inter.
ma abbiamo vinto 5 champions.
Mentre esultavi stavi a pensare a stà cosa?
stè cose lasciano il tempo che trovano dai.
l'importante è che voglia investire nel club


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Giugno 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> berlusconi voleva comprare l'inter.
> ma abbiamo vinto 5 champions.
> ti han fatto schifo?
> stè cose lasciano il tempo che trovano dai.
> l'importante è che voglia investire nel club




A me pare strana proprio sta cosa, il senso di investire nel Milan a 70 anni qual'è?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me pare chiaro perché piacciono più i Ricketts a pelle rispetto a sto Commisso.
> 
> I primi hanno alle spalle un progetto di rilancio sportivo di una squadra fatto con successo. Vittorie conseguite e valore della squadra arrivato a 3 MILIARDI di dollari.
> 
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che tanti (Parlo in generale, non solo su MW) si fanno andare bene tutto e si esaltano immediatamente senza farsi domande. E si trasformano subito in squadristi di Tizio, Caio e Sempronio del momento.
> 
> Le vicende Bee e Li (c'è gente che, incredibilmente, ancora crede allo stato cinese ed al ruggito di Huarong) dovrebbero far riflettere e andarci coi piedi di piombo, invece nulla.



Incredibile davvero, abbiamo già gli squadristi di Commisso ancor prima del passaggio di proprietà  Pur avendo anch'io maggior fiducia nei Ricketts, per quello che hanno fatto con i Cubs e anche per questioni di età anagrafica, non voglio però dare per scontato che Commisso sarebbe un male: rimango dell'idea che il biglietto da visita fondamentale saranno gli interventi sul management. Se non ci saranno entro pochi mesi, potrò solo pensare male. In ogni caso spero più nei Ricketts o al limite di finire nelle mani di Elliott che poi rivenderebbe.


----------



## Naruto98 (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma figurati. Di Li si diceva che avesse dietro lo stato cinese, Moutai, Robin Li etc etc e che non avessimo limiti di spesa. Altro che 4 miliardi.
> 
> Comunque, vediamo.
> 
> Io spero e mi auguro che il Milan finisca, finalmente, ad una persona seria che ci riporti in alto. Non faccio lo squadrista di nessuno.


La differenza sostanziale è che con Bee e Li dicevano ci fosse dietro qualcuno, con Commisso parliamo di dati concreti, riconosciuti e senza ombre. Concordo sul Milan sperando che finisca presto quest'agonia che non ci meritiamo proprio


----------



## odasensei (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'inviato in Usa. New York centro cruciale delle trattative. ci vorranno dei giorni affinchè tutto venga messo a posto. La deadline i 10 giorni lavorativi per restituire ad Elliott i 32 milioni di euro. Se ciò non avverrà, il Milan passerà al fondo. Sono ore importanti. Commisso uomo favorito per portare a termine la trattativa con Yonghong Li.
> 
> --------
> 
> ...



Quante analogie con Berlusconi 
Scherzi a parte mi sembra un tipo molto intelligente, credo che tra lui e Ricketts non ci sarà molta differenza nel modus operandi, 2/3 anni di purgatorio ci toccano per rimettere a posto i conti e stabilizzare la nuova società ci toccano (e tra l'altro se sarà purgatorio spero si avvi il progetto stadio in questo lasso di tempo)
Qualche remora sull'età ce l'avrei anche io


----------



## ibracadabra9 (24 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me pare strana proprio sta cosa, il senso di investire nel Milan a 70 anni qual'è?



di certo non per tenerci nell'anonimato.
credo che nessuno ami buttare soldi al vento.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Giugno 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> di certo non per tenerci nell'anonimato.
> credo che nessuno ami buttare soldi al vento.



Il nostro attuale presidente non è d'accordo con questa riposta


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

*Ancora Sky: In questa storia ne abbiamo viste e sentite di tutti i colori. Ad oggi Commisso in pole anche se è meglio non sbilanciarsi. 
Commisso ha un contenzioso aperto con la federazione americana che accusa di favorire le altre leghe rispetto a quella in cui militano i suoi Cosmos.

Al momento è lui in pole position ma resta in piedi anche la pista Ricketts per il Milan. 

Commisso, Ricketts o Elliott (se non verrà rimborsato). Il ogni caso, il Milan è destinato a diventare americano*


----------



## Goro (24 Giugno 2018)

Ero contentissimo l'estate scorsa, questa volta non me la sento proprio di fare il tifo per qualcuno... tanto non c'è certezza in nessun caso


----------



## Victorss (24 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Incredibile davvero, abbiamo già gli squadristi di Commisso ancor prima del passaggio di proprietà  Pur avendo anch'io maggior fiducia nei Ricketts, per quello che hanno fatto con i Cubs e anche per questioni di età anagrafica, non voglio però dare per scontato che Commisso sarebbe un male: rimango dell'idea che il biglietto da visita fondamentale saranno gli interventi sul management. Se non ci saranno entro pochi mesi, potrò solo pensare male. In ogni caso spero più nei Ricketts o al limite di finire nelle mani di Elliott che poi rivenderebbe.



A me invece pare ci siano gli squadristi dei Rickets dato che si sta facendo passare sto altro tizio come il demonio e non si capisce perché.
Ripeto io personalmente preferisco, diciamo a pelle, i Rickets se devo scegliere ma tutto disfattismo e disperazione verso quell' altro non ha fondamento.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sky: In questa storia ne abbiamo viste e sentite di tutti i colori. Ad oggi Commisso in pole anche se è meglio non sbilanciarsi.
> Commisso ha un contenzioso aperto con la federazione americana che accusa di favorire le altre leghe rispetto a quella in cui militano i suoi Cosmos.
> 
> Al momento è lui in pole position ma resta in piedi anche la pista Ricketts per il Milan.
> ...



Direi che per una volta possiamo sperare di cadere in piedi


----------



## ibracadabra9 (24 Giugno 2018)

che poi suning mica ha preso l'inter perchè gli piace il calcio
usa l'inter per espandere i suoi affari in altri mercati.
evidentemente Commisso (o Ricketts) si saranno fatti i loro conti.
Questa è gente che vede oltre il calcio.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Sky: In questa storia ne abbiamo viste e sentite di tutti i colori. Ad oggi Commisso in pole anche se è meglio non sbilanciarsi.
> Commisso ha un contenzioso aperto con la federazione americana che accusa di favorire le altre leghe rispetto a quella in cui militano i suoi Cosmos.
> 
> Al momento è lui in pole position ma resta in piedi anche la pista Ricketts per il Milan.
> ...



.


----------



## Victorss (24 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Direi che per una volta possiamo sperare di cadere in piedi



Sono d'accordo, tranne che per Elliott a meno che non voglia tenere il Milan. Preferirei passare direttamente a uno dei due acquirenti che finire in mano ad un fondo che vuole rivenderci al più presto.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'inviato in Usa. New York centro cruciale delle trattative. ci vorranno dei giorni affinchè tutto venga messo a posto. La deadline i 10 giorni lavorativi per restituire ad Elliott i 32 milioni di euro. Se ciò non avverrà, il Milan passerà al fondo. Sono ore importanti. Commisso uomo favorito per portare a termine la trattativa con Yonghong Li.
> 
> *Ancora Sky: In questa storia ne abbiamo viste e sentite di tutti i colori. Ad oggi Commisso in pole anche se è meglio non sbilanciarsi.
> Commisso ha un contenzioso aperto con la federazione americana che accusa di favorire le altre leghe rispetto a quella in cui militano i suoi Cosmos.
> ...



Allora credo sia più verosimile che ora in vantaggio sia Ricketts e Commisso cerca la via mediatica.
Penso sia lo scenario più possibile perchè il misterioso lo abbiamo giù avuto, ora serve la certezza.
Per certi versi ricorda l'operazione eseguita da tohir con l'inter.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'inviato in Usa. New York centro cruciale delle trattative. ci vorranno dei giorni affinchè tutto venga messo a posto. La deadline i 10 giorni lavorativi per restituire ad Elliott i 32 milioni di euro. Se ciò non avverrà, il Milan passerà al fondo. Sono ore importanti. Commisso uomo favorito per portare a termine la trattativa con Yonghong Li.
> 
> *Ancora Sky: In questa storia ne abbiamo viste e sentite di tutti i colori. Ad oggi Commisso in pole anche se è meglio non sbilanciarsi.
> Commisso ha un contenzioso aperto con la federazione americana che accusa di favorire le altre leghe rispetto a quella in cui militano i suoi Cosmos.
> ...



.


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Reputo la pista Commisso come la continuazione diretta del teatrino e delle modalità già viste con Yonghong Li (c'è tutto: il fondo, l'intermediazione di Riccardo Silva, l'ingresso in minoranza, la dirigenza ancora ai propri posti...).
> Per me sarebbe stato tollerabile se fosse servito per salvare il Milan dall'UEFA, ma a questo punto è inutile (sia per tempistica sia perché all'UEFA non hanno l'anello al naso).
> 
> Elliott è la naturale e plausibile evoluzione. I Ricketts i veri compratori. Commisso l'ennesima illusione ai danni dei tifosi e del Milan.
> ...



ah quindi commisso, miliardario da 4,5 miliardi di dollari è pagato da berlusconi per continuare il teatrino?


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me pare chiaro perché piacciono più i Ricketts a pelle rispetto a sto Commisso.
> 
> I primi hanno alle spalle un progetto di rilancio sportivo di una squadra fatto con successo. Vittorie conseguite e valore della squadra arrivato a 3 MILIARDI di dollari.
> 
> ...



Amen


----------



## 7vinte (24 Giugno 2018)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Ècolpa del suo cognome, è evidente.



Ci sfottevano anche per Kaka


----------



## cobalto59 (24 Giugno 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il fatto che sia un gobbo dichiarato dovrebbe essere un fatto buono??



Prima di Li c’erano un presunto interista e uno juventino, qualcosa mi pare abbiam vinto.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> ah quindi commisso, miliardario da 4,5 miliardi di dollari è pagato da berlusconi per continuare il teatrino?



Anche Singer col patrimonio che ha si è comunque prestato a servizio di Berlusconi. 
Commisso avrà i suoi interessi...Ancora da vedere poi che sia davvero lui il frontman del fondo.


----------



## Wildbone (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'inviato in Usa. New York centro cruciale delle trattative. ci vorranno dei giorni affinchè tutto venga messo a posto. La deadline i 10 giorni lavorativi per restituire ad Elliott i 32 milioni di euro. Se ciò non avverrà, il Milan passerà al fondo. Sono ore importanti. Commisso uomo favorito per portare a termine la trattativa con Yonghong Li.
> 
> *Ancora Sky: In questa storia ne abbiamo viste e sentite di tutti i colori. Ad oggi Commisso in pole anche se è meglio non sbilanciarsi.
> Commisso ha un contenzioso aperto con la federazione americana che accusa di favorire le altre leghe rispetto a quella in cui militano i suoi Cosmos.
> ...



Per come la vedo io, i Ricketts mi offrono due cose che Commisso non offre:

1) Una squadra portata al successo grazie a investimenti intelligenti nel management, nella squadra, nell'apparato commerciale e nello stadio.

2) Una famiglia - per cui un solo soggetto - appassionata di sport e con dei contatti niente male in luoghi di potere. Diciamo che l'immagine del Milan avrebbe un rilancio nettamente superiore se venissimo presi dai Ricketts invece che da Commisso.

E poi basta parlare di patrimoni: contano i fatturati e come si gestiscono le proprie aziende. I Ricketts hanno già dimostrato coi Cubs che ci sanno fare nel settore sportivo, mentre Commisso ha preso i Cosmos 1 anno fa sull'orlo del fallimento e ha ancora tutto da dimostrare. E ora, con i Cosmos ancora da risollevare, vorrebbe prendersi il Milan, anch'esso in una situazione di assoluta instabilità. Sono mosse poco appassionate, per come la vedo io, e più da affaristi puri.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Per come la vedo io, i Ricketts mi offrono due cose che Commisso non offre:
> 
> 1) Una squadra portata al successo grazie a investimenti intelligenti nel management, nella squadra, nell'apparato commerciale e nello stadio.
> 
> ...



Anche a me piacciono un sacco i Rick...poi il fatto che è una famiglia e l interesse di tutti converge nello sport mi piace tanto


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> E poi basta parlare di patrimoni: contano i fatturati e come si gestiscono le proprie aziende. I Ricketts hanno già dimostrato coi Cubs che ci sanno fare, mentre Commisso ha preso i Cosmos 1 anno fa sull'orlo del fallimento e non e ha ancora tutto da dimostrare. E ora vorrebbe prendersi il Milan che è in una situazione di assoluta instabilità. Occhio.




Qual era il senso di prendere i Cosmos? Le squadre di calcio americane al momento non sono un grande investimento, e lui ha rilevato un club che tra l'altro non gioca neanche nella MLS.
Commisso tra l'altro ha fatto una tale guerra (non da solo, ma comunque da protagonista) alla Federcalcio Americana al punto da retrocedere l'intera NASL da seconda divisione a terza divisione, causandone infine la sospensione e lasciando il New York Cosmos senza campionato da disputare per quest'anno.

Il soggetto ideale per muovere guerra all'UEFA e che sempre alla UEFA risulterà simpaticissimo...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Meglio Elliott. Alla larga Commisso.



Ma Elliot che vuol dire?

Se lo prende Elliot mette all’asta probabilmente comunque tra Commisso e Ricketts.

Inoltre piuttosto che perdere tutto Li apre il Tombino e paga i 32.

Per me Elliot non é un’ipotesi sul tavolo.

Le opzioni sono:

Andare avanti con Li ancora un pó
Commisso
Ricketts


----------

